# My attempt at a sketch



## Nibblez (Jan 29, 2013)

Saw all the lovely work floating around the forum and i'm a bit bored now so i had a quick go at a sketch, could work on the shading. Wishing i had water colours to do the colouring. Amazed by all the work but i suck at digital drawings, so its a hand drawn sketch. Took me about 15-20mins.

Trying to get Tenshi to pose next to the drawing.


----------



## newbettaguy (Apr 15, 2013)

nice job Nibblez


----------



## Nibblez (Jan 29, 2013)

LOL, just got him to flare at the drawing.


----------



## WaffleSire (Apr 3, 2013)

I like it! All I can draw are derpy blobfish, like the one in my avatar.


----------



## Tigersoul101 (Apr 10, 2013)

That's really good!

And Waffle, that's a really cute fishie!!!!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

thats a very nice drawing!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice work!


----------

